# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  'Προεκλογική προσφορά' της T.I.

## GeorgeVita

Επιθετική πολιτική επέλεξε η Texas Instruments για να μας πείσει να δοκιμάσουμε τα μC  MSP430 ή πρόκειται για μια 'προεκλογική προσφορά' ενόψει Electronica όπου αρκετοί σχεδιαστές θα επιλέξουν τα υλικά τους για να υλοποιήσουν τις ιδέες τους.

Συγκεκριμένα προωθεί την 'οικονομική' σειρά flash μC *MSP430G2xx* και το αναπτυξιακό:
*MSP430 LaunchPad Value Line Development kit* 
με τιμή *$4.30* +έξοδα αποστολής.



Τι είναι το μικρό αναπτυξιακό: προγραμματιστής και debugger για MSP430, σύνδεση με USB port, ενσωματωμένο βασικό προσομοιωτή με JTAG 2 καλωδίων, μπουτόν, 2 led, Ι/Ο pads και 2 chips (DIP) για πειράματα. Το αναπτυξιακό περιβάλλον (IDE) είναι διαθέσιμο στην ιστοσελίδα της T.I. (Code Composer Studio Version 4 ή IAR Kickstart).

Το MSP430 Launchpad  υποστηρίζει όλη τη σειρά MSP430G2xx σε DIP14 ή DIP20.

Επιπλέον υποστήριξη παρέχεται στο LaunchPad Wiki.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## tasosmos

niiice! 

Αν και δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με ti μC ή σειρα 430 εχω ακουστα οτι ειναι πολυ καλη και ιδιαιτερα χαμηλης καταναλωσης για 16μπιτους...

----------


## navar

και αυτό το αναπτυξιάκο το IDE είναι εύκολο ?
νοιάζει με κάποια συνηθισμένη γλώσσα προγραμματισμού ?
επίσης αυτή η σειρά μΕ έχει επάρκεια ? δηλαδή υπάρχουν πολλά μοντέλα ? πολλέσ δυνατότητες ? πολλές πορτς?

----------


## billtech

Κωστα απο οσο ξερω ναι ειναι εξειλιξιμοι...ειναι και σε C και σε asm.

----------


## edgar

Γιωργο δεν νομιζω να ειναι προεκλογικη η προσφορα της TI  , μιας και βρισκεται απο τελη Ιουνίου αν δεν κανω λαθος. Η τιμη ειναι πολυ ελκυστικη , αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα πληρωσουμε πολλαπλασια στα μεταφορικα , παρα στην ιδιο το αναπτυξιακο.

----------


## billtech

Παιδια νομιζω λεει απο κατω εκει και απο αντιπροσωπους στην Ευρωπη? δεν κοιταξα καλα...
αλλα αμα θελετε κανετε μια συμφωνια μαζι τους...

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα η συγκεκριμενη σειρα ειναι λιγο πετσοκομμενη αλλα εχει και πετσοκομμενες τιμες γενικοτερα. 

Βλ εδω την σειρα που υποστηριζεται: http://focus.ti.com/paramsearch/docs...ramCriteria=no

----------


## navar

με μισό ευρώ μΕ με ADC και temp sensor ! με χαλάει λίγο το ότι έχουν όλοι 10 I/O pins !
αλλα μισό ευρώ ούτε μικρό σακουλάκι πατατάκια δεν παίρνεις !

----------


## billtech

αμα μαθεις σε αυτον πας ποιο πανω..σε αυτον ας πουμε msp430fg4619 που εχει 100 ποδια..να εχεις να παιζεις  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## tasosmos

Εχμ βασικα μισο € ειναι η τιμη ανα κομματι για 1000αδα...

Λιανικη τιμη ειναι γυρω στο 1,5€. Βεβαια κ παλι υπαρχουν πατατακια ακριβοτερα...  :Tongue:

----------


## navar

> Βεβαια κ παλι υπαρχουν πατατακια ακριβοτερα...



εκείνα τα τρομερά φούρνου !!!! :P :P :P

----------


## leosedf

Όπως και νά χει πήρα ένα.
Συνολικό κόστος μαζί με τα μεταφορικά 4.30 δολλάρια ή 3.08 ευρώ.

----------


## tasosmos

Μαζι με τα μεταφορικα? Απο που ωρε παιδι?

----------


## leosedf

Απο το site της ΤΙ, έκανα εγγραφή έδωσα στοιχεια, έκανα checkout και έτοιμος.
ti.jpg

----------


## navar

αν είναι έτγσι θα πάρω και εγώ 2 άυριο !!!! είναι σκότωμα η τιμή (θα έπαιρνα σήμερα αλλα κάποιος πρέπει να βάλει λεφτά στην κάρτα !)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Εαν μιλάμε για αυτό εδώ ....    

Ειμαι μια πατάτα και μισή  .... η οποία έχει πρόβλημα παρεμβολών απο GSM στους 900, και μπλοκάρει το Firmware ..   

Την αποκάλυψη βέβαια *" έτυχε "*  να την έχω κάνει εγώ προσωπικά .. 

*Instrument Description:*
Fluke 80 Series V Digital Multimeters  
*Memory Description:*
Fluke 83 Series V, 87 Series V, and 88 Series V (83V, 87V, and 88V)
have one memory device:
U4, micro controller, *TI MSP430F448*, 48kB Flash, *1024B RAM*,
contains operating code for the product and calibration constants.


http://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php?topic=1307.30

Για αυτό και θα πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα το *TI MSP430F449*, 60kB Flash, *2048B RAM

*Τώρα βέβαια η προσφορά λέει γιαTI MSP430*G*2XX , αλλά ακόμα και έτσι πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί πριν μπει σε κάτι σοβαρό.

----------


## leosedf

H ηλεκτρομαγνητική συμβατότητα είναι και θέμα σχεδιασμού και κατασκευής της συσκευής, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι σώνει και καλά παρεμβάλλεται απο σήμα GSM στα 900MHz ο μικροελεγκτής.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Τα υπαρκτά  αποδεικτικά στοιχειά υπερτερούν σε βαρύτητα,  από την απλή φιλοσοφική θεωρία.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Προφανώς το 'αναπτυξιακό' έχει ενδεικτική τιμή 430cents λόγω MSP*430*. Στην τιμή ίσως προστεθούν μεταφορικά.
Αν και έχει παρουσιαστεί μερικούς μήνες η 'νέα δημοσιότητα' είναι προ-εκθεσιακή (Electronica).

Σαν οικογένεια μικροεπεξεργαστών έχει πολλά δυνατά σημεία αλλά όταν επιλέγεις υλικό δεν αρκείσαι μόνο στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Τα προηγούμενα αναπτυξιακά είχαν τιμή μεγαλύτερη από $20 με άμεσο κίνδυνο τελωνειακών επιβαρύνσεων.

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω δουλέψει με τα εργαλεία του MSP430.

Οσον αφορά τα 'προβλήματα' που αναφέρει ο Κυριάκος, αναρωτήθηκε αν απλά δε χώραγε το πρόγραμμα στο μικρό chip και κόλλαγε επειδή ήταν κακογραμμένο; Με το μΕ που έχει περισσότερη μνήμη έφτιαξαν το λειτουργικό σύστημα και 'χώρεσε' η ρουτίνα calibration. Γιατί να είναι πρόβλημα RF; Οι δύο πλακέτες είναι ακριβώς ίδιες σε σχεδίαση και τοπολογία; Παλιά έλεγαν τα ίδια για μC της Atmel αλλά ο εγχώριος σχεδιαστής δεν έβαζε 100nF στην τροφοδοσία ...

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## klik

Οποιοσδήποτε μικροελενκτής μπορεί να κολλήσει απο υψηλή συχνότητα αν δεν σχεδιαστεί σωστά το κύκλωμα. Δεν αρκούν οι πυκνωτές 100nF, αλλά θέλει προσοχή στις γραμμές εισόδου/εξόδου οι οποίες λειτουργούν ως "κεραίες" και φέρνουν στον πυρήνα του IC την υψηλή συχνότητα.

Η απλοϊκή άποψη ότι φταίει το τσιπάκι, δεν αρκεί.

----------


## edgar

To φερνω λιγο offtopic , αλλα ειχε κανεις προβλημα κατα την εγγραφη στην TI? Γιατι μου βγαζει σφαλμα κατα την εγγραφη , αλλα δεν μου λεει που ειναι το λαθος.

----------


## chip

Λογικά δεν θα φταίει ο μικροελεγκτής στο πολύμετρο αλλά η απουσία καλής θωράκισης στο προϊόν καθώς και κακή σχεδίαση του τυπωμένου. Αν λοιπόν έβαλαν ελεύθερες γραμμές στο τυπωμένο με σκοπό τον προγραμματισμό του chip πάνω στο τυπωμένο και αυτές σαβούρωναν το σήμα του gsm ήταν λογικό κάποια στιγμή να ξεπρογραμματιστεί ο μικροελεγκτής. Θα μπορούσε ενδεχωμένως να βάλει τσοκάκια σε σειρά ή κάποιες pull-up (ή down) αντιστάσεις ή κάτι άλλο....

Πολλές φορές μου ξεπρογραμματίστηκε atmel επειδή έπιανα το reset και σαβούρωνε θόρυβο. Από τότε βάζω pull-up αντίσταση και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

----------


## leosedf

> To φερνω λιγο offtopic , αλλα ειχε κανεις προβλημα κατα την εγγραφη στην TI? Γιατι μου βγαζει σφαλμα κατα την εγγραφη , αλλα δεν μου λεει που ειναι το λαθος.



Με Chrome δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω εγγραφή. Έκανα με explorer και όλα καλά.

----------


## edgar

> Με Chrome δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω εγγραφή. Έκανα με explorer και όλα καλά.



 thanks! θα το δοκιμασω αργοτερα!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> *Λογικά* δεν θα φταίει ο μικροελεγκτής στο πολύμετρο αλλά η απουσία καλής θωράκισης στο προϊόν καθώς και κακή σχεδίαση του τυπωμένου. Αν λοιπόν έβαλαν ελεύθερες γραμμές στο τυπωμένο με σκοπό τον προγραμματισμό του chip πάνω στο τυπωμένο και αυτές σαβούρωναν το σήμα του gsm ήταν λογικό κάποια στιγμή να ξεπρογραμματιστεί ο μικροελεγκτής. Θα μπορούσε ενδεχωμένως να βάλει τσοκάκια σε σειρά ή κάποιες pull-up (ή down) αντιστάσεις ή κάτι άλλο....
> 
> Πολλές φορές μου ξεπρογραμματίστηκε atmel επειδή έπιανα το reset και σαβούρωνε θόρυβο. Από τότε βάζω pull-up αντίσταση και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.



Μιλάς για Fluke , και όχι αλίπαστα Τουρκίας ...
Αλλά εάν έχεις την λύση , να τους στείλεις ένα email ..
Αμα ειναι καλη , θα σου κανουν και πρόσληψη .... διότι σήμερα που μιλάμε .. τρέχουν πανικόβλητοι.  ( αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιον κυνηγάνε )

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον κυνηγάνε τους προγραμματιστές που σχεδίασαν πολύμετρο με αλίπαστα Τουρκίας.

----------


## klik

Έχουν βρει τη λύση για την ώρα, φτιάχνουν τα πολύμετρα τους αδιάβροχα οπότε κάτω απο το νερό  έχουν ... ένα είδος θωράκισης!!!

----------


## tasosmos

> Μιλάς για Fluke , και όχι αλίπαστα Τουρκίας ...
> Αλλά εάν έχεις την λύση , να τους στείλεις ένα email ..
> Αμα ειναι καλη , θα σου κανουν και πρόσληψη .... διότι σήμερα που μιλάμε .. τρέχουν πανικόβλητοι.  ( αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιον κυνηγάνε )




Αμα ηταν τοσο γαματοι οσο νομιζεις εσυ δεν θα περιμεναν τον αλλο απο το eevblog να ανακαλυψει το προβλημα ουτε εσενα να το "επιβεβαιωσεις"...

Οποιοδηποτε εξαρτημα και να παρεις μπορεις να το βγαλεις αχρηστο με κακη σχεδιαση της πλακετας.

Χωρια που παροτι εχουν ιδιο πυρηνα δεν ειναι ακριβως η ιδια σειρα οι g2 με εκεινον που εχει το αγαπημενο σου πολυμετρο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Εχουμε ήδη βρει το πρώτο project!
Με το που θα πάρουμε το πλακετάκι θα φτιάξουμε έναν απλό απαριθμητή.
Μετά θα το τσακίσουμε στην RF. Σε πρώτη φάση κινητά και mobile broadband.
Για το επόμενο test θα το δώσουμε σε όποιον έχει πρόσβαση σε κυψέλη κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Τελευταίο test σως είναι ... ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων! Τις δοκιμές θα τις βιντεοσκοπήσουμε μη τυχόν και αγοραστούν από τους ΜythΒusters.
G

----------


## tasosmos

Χαχαχαχαχ 
Mπας και δουλευει κανεις στο ναυτικο να το πεταξουμε κ μπροστα σε κανα ρανταρ ετσι για επιλογο?  :Tongue2:

----------


## edgar

> Εχουμε ήδη βρει το πρώτο project!
> Με το που θα πάρουμε το πλακετάκι θα φτιάξουμε έναν απλό απαριθμητή.
> Μετά θα το τσακίσουμε στην RF. Σε πρώτη φάση κινητά και mobile broadband.
> Για το επόμενο test θα το δώσουμε σε όποιον έχει πρόσβαση σε κυψέλη κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Τελευταίο test σως είναι ... ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων! Τις δοκιμές θα τις βιντεοσκοπήσουμε μη τυχόν και αγοραστούν από τους ΜythΒusters.
> G



πλακα πλακα , μπορει να γινει το εν λογω προιον ενα πολυ καλο δωρακι (και την βγαζεις και στην φτηνια ενω ο αλλος νομιζει οτι καταξοδευτηκες :P)

----------


## billtech

μηπως αυτος ειναι ενας λογος που το δινουν τοσο φτηνα το εργαλειο τους?
μηπως παει να βγαλει κακο ονομα και προσπαθουν να το διορθωσουν με αυτο το τροπο?
παντως για εμας που δεν θα κανουμε πολυμετρα δεν το νομιζω να υπηρχε προβλημα για δοκιμες.
και επισης ειναι ενας αλλος ενα λογω να μαθουμε να κανουμε καλες σχεδιασεις γτ πιστευω οι παραπανω δεν κανουμε και τις τελειες...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Διόρθωσα το post γιατί το πιό απλό και ανέξοδο είναι να το δοκιμάσει ο Κυριάκος με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως το Fluke. Οποιο κύκλωμα  λειτουργεί σωστά θα έχει ξεπεράσει τουλάχιστον το παλιό Fluke!
G

----------


## leosedf

> Εχουμε ήδη βρει το πρώτο project!
> Με το που θα πάρουμε το πλακετάκι θα φτιάξουμε έναν απλό απαριθμητή.
> Μετά θα το τσακίσουμε στην RF. Σε πρώτη φάση κινητά και mobile broadband.
> Για το επόμενο test θα το δώσουμε σε όποιον έχει πρόσβαση σε κυψέλη κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Τελευταίο test σως είναι ... ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων! Τις δοκιμές θα τις βιντεοσκοπήσουμε μη τυχόν και αγοραστούν από τους ΜythΒusters.
> G



Έχω πρόσβαση σε σταθμούς που θέλεις και στις τρείς συχνότητες. Νομίζω όμως μόνο στα 900 το πείραζε.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Παρέλαβε κάποιος το MSP430  Launchpad;
Η δική μου παραγγελία είναι διαρκώς 'processing'...
G

----------


## shoco

Το ιδιο και σε εμενα. Αλλα καπου διαβασα οτι παιρνει πανω απο μηνα.

----------


## billtech

παιδια και εμενα το ιδιο ειναι...
θα στελνοντουσαν στισ 28/10/2010 και ακομα ειναι εκει..
τους εχω στειλει μαιλ και @rΧ1D1@ απαντηση!!!! 3 μαιλ ως τωρα.
και τα λεφτα στη καρτα δειχνουν δεσμευμενα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αρα είναι κάτι γενικότερο, ίσως ομαδική αποστολή. Εμένα με πήραν τηλέφωνο μετά το email αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να 'δουν' την παραγγελία στο e-store, ίδωμεν ...
*
> edit* πρόσφατη τηλεφωνική ενημέρωση: το βρήκαν και θα έρθει εντός Νοεμβρίου (όπως εννόησε παραπάνω ο shoco)

G

----------


## edgar

και σε μενα...και νομιζα οτι ειχε καποιο προβλημα η καρτα μου

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα μου ήρθε σήμερα UPS και πήγα τρέχοντας στο γραφείο αλλα τελικά ήταν κάτι samples απο vishay.

----------


## edgar

εχετε κανενα νεο? 40 ημερες  εχουν περασει απο την υποτιθεμενη ημερομηνια αποστολης και ακομα μου κανουν processing...

----------


## billtech

τον προηγουμενο μηνα με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι τα μεσα αυτου του μηνα θα εχουν σταλει.

----------


## edgar

ευχαριστω Βασιλη. ας ελπισουμε οτι θα το τηρησουν.

----------


## navar

υπάρχει ακόμα η προσφορά ?
γιατί έλεγα να το παραγείλω....αλλα..... τώρα θυμύθηκα να βάλω ξανά λεφτά στην κάρτα !

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι ακριβως προσφορα, απλα ειναι πολυ φτηνο απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει και ειναι μονιμα τοσο η τιμη του.  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το MSP430 Launchpad έχει τιμή κόστους αλλά παραμένει "άφαντο"!
Εν τω μεταξύ ανακοίνωσαν και την πρώτη σειρά 'subvolt' μC MSP430L092
(λειτουργεί με ένα στοιχείο μπαταρίας, δηλ. από 0.9V έως 1.65V)

Ως συνήθως αυτοί* έχουν διάρροια** και εμείς δυσπεψία***!
* κατασκευαστές ICs
** όλο νέες σειρές και versions
*** δεν προλαβαίνουμε να διαβάσουμε ούτε τα datasheets

G

----------


## edgar

μολις πριν απο λιγο ειδα notification απο TI οτι μου εστειλαν το πακετο.λογικα και στους υπολοιπους θα πρεπει να ερχονται σιγα σιγα mail με επιβεβαιωση αποστολης.

----------


## billtech

> μολις πριν απο λιγο ειδα notification απο TI οτι μου εστειλαν το πακετο.λογικα και στους υπολοιπους θα πρεπει να ερχονται σιγα σιγα mail με επιβεβαιωση αποστολης.



 και εμενα Δημητρη το στειλανε....για να δουμε!!!!

----------


## 167vasgio

υπάρχει κανείς που να το φέρνει Ελλάδα? το έχω βρεί στον Δάρλα αλλά εδώ και κανά 2-3 μήνες δεν έχει απόθεμα. αν το πάρει κανείς στα χέρια του ας μας πεί πόσο βγήκε σε σύνολο το να το πάρει απο την texas.

----------


## edgar

> υπάρχει κανείς που να το φέρνει Ελλάδα? το έχω βρεί στον Δάρλα αλλά εδώ και κανά 2-3 μήνες δεν έχει απόθεμα. αν το πάρει κανείς στα χέρια του ας μας πεί πόσο βγήκε σε σύνολο το να το πάρει απο την texas.



τα μεταφορικα ειναι δωρεαν κοιτα εδω

----------


## 167vasgio

ναι αλλά το τελωνίο? .,. είναι τρελοί εδω στο Ελλάδα

----------


## georgz

> ναι αλλά το τελωνίο? .,. είναι τρελοί εδω στο Ελλάδα



Με κόστος 4.3$ τι τελωνείο να περάσεις??

----------


## 167vasgio

έχουν ζητήσει 80euro για samples .. anyway το παρήγγειλα

----------


## andrewsweet4

παιδια εχω την πεπειθηση οτι οταν περνας τσιπακια απο τελωνειο, ειναι υποχρεωμενοι απο τον νομο να μην σε χρεωσουν εκτελωνισμο, γιατι ανηκουν σε μια ειδικη κατηγορια που δεν εκτελωνιζονται... τωρα μαλλον το launchpad δεν περναει ως τσιπ, αλλα μαλλον ως evaluation board, οποτε παιζει να σε χρεωσουν και κατι... Δυσκολο, αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο! (στην Ελλαδα ζουμε αλλωστε...!) Το εχω παραγγηλει κ εγω το κιτακι εδω και πανω απο 1 μηνα, και μετα απο 1 μηνα με στατους "processing" η παραγγελια, 2 mail με παραπονα για την αποστολη, και 2 τηλεφωνηματα τισ 2 προηγουμενες μερες (!!!) με την Ti, μου ηρθε mail σημερα οτι η παραγγελια ολοκληρωθηκε και εχω στα χερια μου και tracking number... (το τποιο δεν λειτουργει ακομα, αλλα θα δειξει...)

----------


## navar

μόλις παρήγγειλα και εγώ ένα κομμάτι , άντε να δούμε !

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, ήρθε και σε εμένα η ίδια ενημέρωση που τελικά δεν έχει ούτε μεταφορικά έξοδα (αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω).

Αν έρθει από χώρα εκτός ΕΕ, δεν θα έχει διατυπώσεις τελωνείου λόγω μικρού κόστους:




> ...
> 171. Ποια είναι η δασμοφορολογική επιβάρυνση των προερχόμενων από Τρίτη χώρα ειδών;
> → Για αποστολές *μη εμπορικού χαρακτήρα*:
> α) *για είδη μέχρι 45 € δεν καταβάλλονται δασμοί, Φ.Π.Α. και λοιποί φόροι*...



Το 'tracking number' μάλλον είναι κοινό για δική τους χρήση και αφορά αποστολή 1288kg από Σιγκαπούρη για Ολλανδία (δοκιμάστε εδώ).

G

----------


## leosedf

Χμ στις 7:20 μου ήρθε μήνυμα οτι δεν έγινε η πληρωμή (μάλλον γιατί είναι άδειος ο λογαριασμός τελείως) και οτι πρέπει να ξανακάνω re-authorize και στις 7:33 μου ήρθε μαιλ οτι έχει αποσταλλεί...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Χμ στις 7:20 *μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι δεν έγινε η πληρωμή (μάλλον γιατί είναι άδειος ο λογαριασμός τελείως) και ότι πρέπει να κάνω re-authorize* και στις 7:33 μου ήρθε email ότι έχει αποσταλεί...



*Αν βρεις που να κάνεις 're-authorize' θα σου δώσω extra δώρο!*
Ο λ/σμός σου (μετρητά) δεν έχει να κάνει με τον δικό μου ... που μου ήρθε το ίδιο μήνυμα!
[Μέχρι τώρα 12 emails και 7-8 τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες (ευτυχώς εισερχόμενες) ενώ το δέμα έφτασε στην Ολλανδία!]

G

----------


## shoco

> Χμ στις 7:20 μου ήρθε μήνυμα οτι δεν έγινε η πληρωμή (μάλλον γιατί είναι άδειος ο λογαριασμός τελείως) και οτι πρέπει να ξανακάνω re-authorize και στις 7:33 μου ήρθε μαιλ οτι έχει αποσταλλεί...



Μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## shoco

Μολις πηρα το ενα απο τα τεσσερα που πηρα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μόλις πήρα το ένα από τα τέσσερα που πήρα.



Ωραίος! Εγώ συνεχίζω τα γνωστά (φτάσαμε τα 19 emails και 11 εισερχόμενες τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες).
G

----------


## kitMAN

Ήθελα να ήξερα τι έχετε πει σε αυτές τις 11 εισερχόμενες τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες. Και έτσι όπως πάει, γιατί να μην γίνουν και 12 και 13 ….. Λέω εγώ τώρα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ήθελα να ήξερα* τι έχετε πει* ...



Δικαιολογίες, κυνήγι μαγισσών, διάφορες σελίδες online να βλέπω το status της παραγγελίας που όλο αλλάζει κλπ.
Καλά αυτό είναι προωθούμενο είδος σε τιμή κόστους που το παρήγγειλαν πολλοί περισσότεροι από ότι προγραμμάτισαν. 
Φαντάζεσαι να σχεδιάσεις και μετά να ψάχνεις το τσιπάκι;
G

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα εξαντλησεως αποθεματων γιατι οι μεγαλοι διανομεις πχ mouser, digikey κτλ εχουν αρκετα κομματια σε στοκ. 
Μαλλον απλα η ti εχει μπλεξει τα μπουτια της...

----------


## Damiano

> ...
> ...
> Το 'tracking number' μάλλον είναι κοινό για δική τους χρήση και αφορά αποστολή 1288kg από Σιγκαπούρη για Ολλανδία (δοκιμάστε εδώ).
> 
> G



Σήμερα το "πακέτο" μεγάλωσε, έφτασε στα 1324 κιλά.
Είναι επειδή πρόσθεσαν τα δικά μου!!!

----------


## navar

> Σήμερα το "πακέτο" μεγάλωσε, έφτασε στα 1324 κιλά.
> Είναι επειδή πρόσθεσαν τα δικά μου!!!



 καιτα δικά μου !
λοιπόν 2 παρείγειλα εγώ , άλλα δύο εσύ , σύνολο 4
έχουμε μια διαφόρά 1324-1288 = 36 κιλά
36 κιλά /4 κομμάτια = 9 κιλά το κομμάτι.

γιαυτό είναι τόσο φτηνά ! επείδη για να κάνεις κατασκευή πρέπει να έχεις ολόκληρο παλάγκο !

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σήμερα το "πακέτο" μεγάλωσε, έφτασε στα 1324 κιλά. Είναι επειδή πρόσθεσαν τα δικά μου!!!



Ο τελευταίος 'διευκρινιστής' (όχι των FM) μου είπε μεταφραστί: Σε 17 ώρες θα παραλάβει o μεταφορέας το κοντέϊνερ ... έτσι και έγινε! Η "ακρίβεια" όμως αποδίδεται στον μεταφορέα που θα παραδώσει όπως και το προηγούμενο στην ώρα του με το σωστό βάρος το οποίο επιβαρύνθηκε τελικά και με την δική μου παραγγελία. Ομως η εκτιμώμενη παράδοση σε εμένα ορίστηκε στις αρχές Ιανουαρίου (δεν ξέρω γιατί).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## shoco

Παιδια εγω παρελαβα και τα υπολοιπα, απλα το περιεργο ειναι οτι δεν εχει γινει χρεωση. Θα δουμε...

----------


## billtech

ωραια....ηρθε και η δικια μου παραγγελια!!!
ε νομιζω καιρος δεν ειναι να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα με μαθηματα πανω στο αναπτυγμα αυτο?
ειδικα καποιοι σαν εμενα που δεν ξερουμε καλη C και αφου τωρα το περνουμε ολοι σιγα σιγα να κανουμε καποια βηματα?
αληθεια ποιοι θα ασχοληθουν αμεσα με τον προγραμματισμο του?και σε πιο προγραμα? IAR ή CCS?

----------


## navar

> ωραια....ηρθε και η δικια μου παραγγελια!!!
> ε νομιζω καιρος δεν ειναι να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα με μαθηματα πανω στο αναπτυγμα αυτο?
> ειδικα καποιοι σαν εμενα που δεν ξερουμε καλη C και αφου τωρα το περνουμε ολοι σιγα σιγα να κανουμε καποια βηματα?
> αληθεια ποιοι θα ασχοληθουν αμεσα με τον προγραμματισμο του?και σε πιο προγραμα? IAR ή CCS?



κάντε υπομονή ρε να έρθει και το δικό μου !!!!!
χθές μου έστειλαν ενα mail οτι ακόμα δεν χρεώνουν την κάρτα , και κάποια στιγμή στο απότερο μέλλον θα γίνει το shiping :P :P

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ε νομίζω καιρός δεν είναι να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα με μαθήματα πάνω στο ανάπτυγμα αυτό;



Ωραία ιδέα, ίσως πρέπει πρώτα να το μάθουμε! Οποιος το χρησιμοποιήσει πρώτος και έχει απορίες ας ανοίξει ένα θέμα και ίσως εξελιχθεί σε 'σχολείο'! 

Ιστορικό: παρέλαβα το 1ο πακέτο, λόγω άλλων υποχρεώσεων απλά το είδα,συνεχίζονται οι 'διευκρινήσεις', ΔΕΝ μπορούν/ξέρουν πως να πληρωθούν!

G

----------


## billtech

> κάντε υπομονή ρε να έρθει και το δικό μου !!!!!
> χθές μου έστειλαν ενα mail οτι ακόμα δεν χρεώνουν την κάρτα , και κάποια στιγμή στο απότερο μέλλον θα γίνει το shiping :P :P



 κωστα νομιζω μπορουμε ομως να ανοιξουμε το θεμα και το παρακολουθεις. ετσι οταν με το καλο σου ερθει και εσενα θα εχεις παρει μια ιδεα..με οτι τελοσπαντων καταφερουμε εμεις που το εχουμε.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Παιδια εγω παρελαβα το πακετο μου πριν απο κανα 5αρι μερες υστερα απο 2 μιση και κατι μηνες απο την παραγγελια και 3 τηλεφωνηματα απο την εταιρια....το θεικο ειναι οτι συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα τους, η χρεωση στην καρτα μου θα γινοταν οταν το δεμα αποστελοταν απο αυτους, αλλα επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι φοιτητης και οπος καταλαβαινετε ο λογαριασμος μου καμια φορα αδειαζει τελειως, ετσι λοιπον ετυχε οταν μου εστειλαν το πακετο να μην εχω καθολου λεφτα στο λογαριασμο!! Το περιεργο της υποθεσης ειναι πως το πακετο μου εχει ερθει κανονικοτατα και το εχω στα χερια μου (μετα απο 5 email εκ των οποιων τα 2 ελεγαν οτι δεν ειναι δυνατη η αποστολη λογω του οτι δεν μπορουν να με χρεωσουν, και τα υπολοιπα 3 οτι η αποστολη εγινε κανονικα :-~), αλλα δεν μου εχουν κρατησει καθολου λεφτα απο την καρτα, ουτε και οταν την γεμισα...περιεργο... λετε να μου το εκανε χριστουγεννιατικο δωρακι η  TI επειδη πιεσα την τηλεφωνητρια  οτι επειγει και το χρειαζομαι αμεσα και αυτοι καθυστερουν? δεν ξερω τι να πω...

----------


## billtech

οταν εκανες την παραγγελεια ειχες μεσα τα λεφτα? αν ναι τοτε τα ειχαν δεσμευσει ετσι και αλλιως αρα τα λεφτα ηταν στη καρτα δεσμευμενα και μολις το στειλανε τα πηραν.
συνηθως ετσι γινεται νομιζω.

ΥΓ: ανοιξα νεο θεμα για παραδειγματα.

----------


## andrewsweet4

ναι μου τα ειχαν δεσμευσει τα λεφτα,αλλα ποτε δεν τα πηραν και μετα απο σχεδον 1 μηνα τα αποδεσμευσαν τελειως. Δηλαδη το λογιστικο μου υπολοιπο ηταν 3 και κατι ευρω πιο κατω απο το διαθεσιμο υπολοιπο. Αλλα αν μου ειχαν παρει τα χρηματα θα το εβλεπα και στο e-banking... Στις κινησεις λογαριασμου μου δεν υπαρχει απολυτως τιποτα σε καμια απο τις μερες απο την παραγγελια και μετα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η πληρωμή δεν μπορεί να γίνει ούτε από εμένα (Visa από Alpha).

Παρακάτω είναι τα περιεχόμενα του MSP-EXP430G2 (Launchpad):



1. απλή σελίδα οδηγιών που παραπέμπει στο: www.ti.com/launchpadwiki
2. pin headers για κόλλημα στην πλακέτα
3. κρύσταλλος 32.768KHz SMD (MS3V-T1R)
4. 1x MSP430G2211 (DIP 14pins, 10 I/O, 2K flash, analog comparator)
5. 1x MSP430G2231 τοποθετημένο στο launchpad (DIP 14pins, 10 I/O, 2K flash, 10bit SAR A/D)
6. πλακέτα Launchpad
7. καλώδιο σύνδεσης USB

Drivers, compilers κλπ. όλα από το παραπάνω link.





> άνοιξα νέο θέμα για παραδείγματα.



 (σημείωσα παραπάνω το link του θέματός σου)

G

----------


## Damiano

Έκανα την παραγγελία στις 13 Νοεμβρίου, η αρχική εκτίμηση ήταν για παράδοση στις 23 Δεκεμβρίου. Τα παρέλαβα στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου και η χρέωση έγινε λίγο πριν την παραλαβή. Το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν η συμπεριφορά της, εδώ, ACS!

Δεν κατάλαβα πως σε εσάς δημιουργήθηκε τέτοια ποικιλία προβλημάτων!
Πάντως, αν τελικά δεν … καταφέρουν να σας χρεώσουν, να ενημερώσετε σχετικά. Σε επόμενες παραγγελίες, να ξέρουμε, να αρχίζουμε νωρίς τη "γκρίνια", ώστε να τους μπερδέψουμε και, ίσως, να γλιτώσουμε κάτι!!!

Καλές γιορτές και κολό ... παιγνίδι!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Έκανα την παραγγελία στις 13 Νοεμβρίου, η αρχική εκτίμηση ήταν για παράδοση στις 23 Δεκεμβρίου. Τα παρέλαβα στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου και η χρέωση έγινε λίγο πριν την παραλαβή.
> ...
> Καλές γιορτές και *καλό ... παιγνίδι!*



Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν οι 'σωστές' περιπτώσεις για να φτιάχνει ο Μ.Ο.!
Την τελευταία φράση σου τη διόρθωσα λίγο ...
Καλές γιορτές!
G

----------


## GeorgeVita

Οπως αναφέρει το datasheet των MSP430G2211 και MSP430G2231 η βασική πληροφορία υπάρχει στο:
SLAU144: MSP430x2xx Family User's Guide (693 σελίδες)

edit: ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει ο 10bit ADC (MSP430G2231) με το εσωτερικό Vref των 1.5V ή 2.5V με δυνατότητα να βγάλουμε το Vref ως έξοδο σε pin ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί από εξωτερικά αναλογικά κυκλώματα. Το ADC μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί για αυτόματες επαναλαμβανόμενες μετρήσεις και αποθήκευση του αποτελέσματος στη μνήμη χωρίς επιπλέον κώδικα (data transfer controller στο ADC10). Επιπλέον υπάρχει και εσωτερικό αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας

Καλό διάβασμα!
G

----------


## georgz

Σε ποια γλώσσα προγραμματίζεται?

----------


## billtech

> Σε ποια γλώσσα προγραμματίζεται?



 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54044

----------


## leosedf

Κι εμένα μου ήρθε τελικά χωρίς να δώσω μια αλλα τώρα το έχω και το κοιτάω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Κι εμένα μου ήρθε τελικά χωρίς να δώσω μια αλλα *τώρα το έχω και το κοιτάω.*



Αυτή η πλακέτα είναι μικρό αναπτυξιακό σύστημα άρα έχει νόημα όταν αρχίζεις να γράφεις κώδικα C ή assembly (ήδη άνοιξε ο Βασίλης σχετικό θέμα). 

Εφόσον όμως το έχουμε θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτούμε μια-δυο εφαρμογές μάλλον εργαστηριακού βοηθήματος για να 'πιάσει τόπο'. Προϋπόθεση κάποιος να εξοικειωθεί τεχνικά και να θέλει να δημοσιεύσει τη γνώση του.

Πιθανές χρήσιμες εφαρμογές θα ήταν: συχνόμετρο, όργανο μέτρησης πυκνωτών, κάποιου είδους γεννήτρια συχνότητας ή παλμών, περιφερειακό I/O για Η/Υ κλπ. Μάλλον θα λειτουργεί σαν παρελκόμενο του Η/Υ συνδεδεμένο στη θύρα USB και θα 'τρέχει' το πρόγραμμα της εφαρμογής. Τροφοδοσία, display, πλήκτρα από τον H/Y.

Δώστε ιδέες!

G

----------


## katestramenos

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους...

Έχοντας παραγγείλει και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο kit απο τις 18/12/2010, σήμερα έλαβα ένα mail από την Τ.Ι. που μου λέει ότι η παραγγελία μου έχει αποσταλλεί στις 03/01/2011 δίνοντάς μου, ένα νούμερο φορτωτικής με μεταφορική την DHL GLOBAL FORWARDING. Επικοινώνησα με όλες τις DHL και καμία δεν έβρισκε την φορτωτική μου ή δεν είχε σχέση με αυτό το κομμάτι των online αγορών. 

Επειδή κάποιοι έχετε ήδη το kit στα χέρια σας, μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε και να μου πείτε που να απευθυνθώ εδώ στην Ελλάδα για να μάθω για την παραγγελία μου ;  Ίσως στα ΕΛΤΑ ;

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Το 'tracking number' μάλλον είναι κοινό για δική τους χρήση και αφορά αποστολή 1288kg από Σιγκαπούρη για Ολλανδία (δοκιμάστε εδώ).



 



> ... σήμερα έλαβα ένα mail από την Τ.Ι. που μου λέει ότι η παραγγελία μου έχει αποσταλλεί στις 03/01/2011 δίνοντάς μου, ένα νούμερο φορτωτικής με μεταφορική την DHL GLOBAL FORWARDING...



Ο αριθμός φορτωτικής είναι για εσωτερική τους χρήση και αφορά το κοντέϊνερ που θα φτάσει στην Ολλανδία, θα διαχωρίσουν τα δέματα και μετά από 2-3 ημέρες θα έχεις το δικό σου.

>>> Σε εμένα ακόμη προσπαθούν ανεπιτυχώς να πληρωθούν από Visa της Alpha bank. Αν κάποιος έχει ακόμη πρόβλημα πληρωμής με τι κάρτα είναι;
G

----------


## katestramenos

Τσέκαρα και εγώ τον αριθμό μου και είναι κάτι ανάλογο....Οπότε περιμένω νέα ειδοποίηση από κάπου ή θα έρθει κατευθείαν στο σπίτι μου :P ???

Τώρα για το θέμα της πληρωμής εγώ χρησιμοποίησα Visa της Citibank και με το που έκανα την αγορά μου ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι έγινε η χρέωση και με πήρε και υπάλληλος της Citibank να ελένξει αν την έκανα εγώ την αγορά, όμως μέχρι και τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό η χρέωση δεν φαίνεται πουθενά και δεν μου έχει ζητηθεί να πληρώσω κάτι μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## dovegroup

Καλησπέρα, εχει επικοινωνήσει κάποιος επιτυχώς με τους λεβέντες?
Τα εχω λάβει δεν μπορούν να πληρωθούν εχω στο status "problem" και εχω στείλει 3 φορές email να μάθω γιατί, κανείς δεν εχει απαντήσει.
Οχι τπτ άλλο αλλα αν δεν πληρωθούν η Ελλάδα θα είναι σε Black List σε λίγο καιρό και δεν θα στέλνουν ούτε πληροφορίες... 
Κανείς κάτι?

----------


## billtech

εξαρτατε πως επικοινωνεις μαζι τους...
αν στελνεις απλο email δεν θα σου απαντησουν....πρεπει να στειλεις απο το αιτιμα ερωτησεων....αν θες να στο βρω να στο στειλω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Οπότε περιμένω νέα ειδοποίηση από κάπου ή θα έρθει κατευθείαν στο σπίτι μου;



Σε εμένα ήρθε χωρίς ειδοποίηση 2 ημέρες μετά το 'delivered' του κοντέϊνερ.





> ... δεν μπορούν να πληρωθούν εχω στο status "problem" ... *αν δεν πληρωθούν η Ελλάδα ...*



Δεν φταίμε εμείς! Οι τράπεζες έχουν διαδικασίες που όλοι οι άλλοι προμηθευτές τις ακολουθούν. Κάπου έχουν 'μπερδευτεί'. Καλό είναι όμως να αναφέρετε (αν θέλετε) ποιά τι πιστωτική χρησιμοποιείτε για πιθανά συμπεράσματα.
Το δικό μου status αλλάζει κάθε τόσο μεταξύ απεστάλη, πρόβλημα, αναμονή κλπ. ενώ δεν λειτουργούν και τα links για 'view order' μετά το 'order status'.

Για το email κάνεις login στο Estore και από το estore.ti. com, επιλέγεις 'Contact TI eStore Support' (κάτω αριστερά) και συμπληρώνεις μιά φόρμα.

G

----------


## dovegroup

> Σε εμένα ήρθε χωρίς ειδοποίηση 2 ημέρες μετά το 'delivered' του κοντέϊνερ.
> 
> 
> Δεν φταίμε εμείς! Οι τράπεζες έχουν διαδικασίες που όλοι οι άλλοι προμηθευτές τις ακολουθούν. Κάπου έχουν 'μπερδευτεί'. Καλό είναι όμως να αναφέρετε (αν θέλετε) ποιά τι πιστωτική χρησιμοποιείτε για πιθανά συμπεράσματα.
> Το δικό μου status αλλάζει κάθε τόσο μεταξύ απεστάλη, πρόβλημα, αναμονή κλπ. ενώ δεν λειτουργούν και τα links για 'view order' μετά το 'order status'.
> 
> Για το email κάνεις login στο Estore και από το estore.ti. com, επιλέγεις 'Contact TI eStore Support' (κάτω αριστερά) και συμπληρώνεις μιά φόρμα.
> 
> G



Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας αλλά...

Η διαδικασία είναι αυτή που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, εχει γίνει 3 φορές και προχθές τελευταία φορά, δεν εχει αλλάξει κάτι, δεν εχει επικοινωνήσει κανείς μαζί μου, δεν εχει χρεωθεί η κάρτα μου (Visa Prepaid Eurobank) την οποία χρησιμοποιώ 6 μήνες τώρα χωρίς πρόβλημα, παλαιότερα είχα μιά κύπρου για χρόνια που επίσης δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Οντως το order status & view order δείχνουν προβληματικά για παράδειγμα σήμερα είναι προβληματικό το "view order".


Α και καλή χρόνιά φίλοι μου.

----------


## navar

και εμένα μου ήρθαν σήμερα !
τεμάχια 2 και τα λεφτά κανονικά έφυγαν απο την κάρτα !
άψοξα πακεταρισμένα , και επι τις ευκαιρίας έριξα και ενα γεναίο κράξιμο στην Γενική , μιας και για δέμα απο σαλόνικα με αντικαταβολή ζητάνε 25€ , ενώ απο το εξωτερικό τα μεταφορικά είναι πάντα λίγα cents και σου λένε και ευχαριστώ !

εντύπωση μου έκανε η ύπαρξη και δεύτερου μΕ στην κάθε συσκευασία , ώστε αν καταλήξεις κάπου να μεταφέρεις άνετα το κύκλωμα σε κανονική πλακέτα όπως και ύπαρξη ενός επιπλέον μικρού κρυστάλλου !
καθώς και μερικές ακιδοσειρές για να παίξεις πιο άνετα ! (οι οποιές εν τέλει ειδα οτι προορίζονται για της άκρες του αναπτυξιακού)


άντε και σύντομα ας ξεκινήσουμε να γράφουμε και λίγο κώδικα και να κάνουμε και καμιά ωραία κατασκευούλα !

----------


## leosedf

O δεύτερος μικροελεγκτής είναι διαφορετικός τύπος και ο κρύσταλλος έχει θέση στην πλακέτα στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να κάνεις κανένα ρολοί (32.768Khz)

----------

navar (11-01-11)

----------


## navar

> O δεύτερος μικροελεγκτής είναι διαφορετικός τύπος και ο κρύσταλλος έχει θέση στην πλακέτα στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να κάνεις κανένα ρολοί (32.768Khz)



 ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις !
αμα ο άνθρωπος είναι άσχετος του ξεφεύγουν οι λεπτομέρειες !!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Οπως έρχεται είναι προγραμματισμένο με μια εφαρμογή σύγκρισης θερμοκρασίας. Με το που δίνεις τάση (σύνδεση στο USB) αναβοσβήνουν τα led. Πατώντας το μπουτόν που είναι δίπλα στα led ρυθμίζεις το όριο θερμοκρασίας. Μετά όταν το chip θερμανθεί (το αισθητήριο είναι πάνω στο chip) ανάβει βαθμιαία το κόκκινο led ενώ αν παγώσει ανάβει το πράσινο. Σε παρόμοια θερμοκρασία είναι όλα σβηστά. Το πρόγραμμα τρέχει με τον εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή.

G

(σημ: κατάφεραν να πληρωθούν και από μένα)

----------


## leosedf

Και επίσης ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας βρίσκεται μέσα στον μικροελεγκτή. Απο οποιοδήποτε σημείο θερμοκρασίας και να ξεκινίσεις μετα σου δείχνει διαφορά θερμοκρασίας. Π.χ. Αν το πατήσεις στους 18 και το θερμάνεις στους 22 θα ανάψει το κόκκινο αλλα αν το ξαναπατήσεις θα μηδενίσει και θα σου ξαναδείξει διαφορά θερμοκρασίας απ΄ το σημείο που πάτησες.

----------


## navar

> Οπως έρχεται είναι προγραμματισμένο με μια εφαρμογή σύγκρισης θερμοκρασίας. Με το που δίνεις τάση (σύνδεση στο USB) αναβοσβήνουν τα led. Πατώντας το μπουτόν που είναι δίπλα στα led ρυθμίζεις το όριο θερμοκρασίας. Μετά όταν το chip θερμανθεί (το αισθητήριο είναι πάνω στο chip) ανάβει βαθμιαία το κόκκινο led ενώ αν παγώσει ανάβει το πράσινο. Σε παρόμοια θερμοκρασία είναι όλα σβηστά.



μόλις το τσέκαρα !!!
και δουλεύει ακριβώς όπως το περιέγραψες !!!

----------


## shoco

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κάνει reauthorization, γιατί μου έστειλαν πάλι μαιλ, χωρίς όμως να απαντάνε στα δικά μου για το πως θα το κάνω.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κάνει reauthorization, γιατί μου έστειλαν πάλι μαιλ, χωρίς όμως να απαντάνε στα δικά μου για το πως θα το κάνω.



Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια διαδικασία στο site, μετά από πολλές επικοινωνίες είχαν κάνει μιά αλλαγή και στο login εμφανίστηκαν πάλι τα πεδία εισαγωγής στοιχείων πιστωτικής κάρτας.
Γενικά δημιουργήθηκαν πολλά προβλήματα σε σχέση με τη διαδικασία πληρωμής τους για τα οποία δεν ευθύνεται η δική μου πλευρά (λ.χ. τράπεζα).
G

----------


## dovegroup

Μετά απο πολλές προσπάθειες επικοινωνίας η ΤΙ μου δείχνει το δρόμο πρός την απόλυτη ασυνέπεια...Η φιλοσοφία της χελώνας στην κορύφωση της...
Εστειλα καραβιές emails, μου απάντησαν απο Αμερική, μου είπαν θα επικοινωνήσουν, έδωσα τηλέφωνα για πολλοστή φορά , ενημέρωσα πως μπορούν να με βρούν 24h/24h αλλά "η υπεύθυνη" δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να τηλεφωνήσει και να μου μιλήσει ακόμη...
Συμπέρασμα δεν θέλουν χρήματα...
Θα προσπαθήσω αρκετές ακόμη φορές να τους τα στείλω αφού πρώτα στείλω συγχαρητήριο email στους account, credit & ΙΤ Manager, που θα αφορά τους εξαιρετικά αφοσιωμένους στην ομάδα "stuff" ιδιαίτερης ευφυίας συνεργάτες...
Καλύτερα να αγόραζα απο κινέζο και ας ήταν και μαϊμού.
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## electroman

Και εμένα τα ίδια... Χάλια customer service. Κρίμα διότι φαίνεται καλή πλατφόρμα

----------


## shoco

Λοιπόν, μόλις πήρα μαιλ ότι μπορώ στο view order να προσθέσω τα στοιχεία της ίδιας κάρτας ή άλλης για να μπορέσουν να ξαναστείλουν request στην τράπεζα. Αυτή τη φορά έβαλα την mastercard(την πρώτη φορά είχα visa prepaid), ελπίζω να μην έχουμε τπτ άλλο γιατί τους προειδοποίησα ότι θα τους παραπέμψω στην τράπεζα για να βγάλουν άκρη.

----------


## navar

μιας και παίρνει έκταση το θέμα , ας αναφέρουμε και τις πετυχημένες συναλλαγές με τι κάρτες έγιναν !

η δικιά μου πετυχημένη έγινε με visa pepaid/κύπρου

----------


## Damiano

Visa classic - Εθνικής
Παρέλαβα λίγο νωρίτερα από το αναμενόμενο και η χρέωση έγινε κανονικά.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι … με χρέωσαν, ενώ κάποιοι παραπονούνται ότι παρέλαβαν χωρίς να τους χρεώσουν! ! !

Για τα μεταφορικά αναφερόταν ότι περιλαμβάνονται στην τιμή. Εδώ, Κωνσταντίνε (*navar*), ανέφερες μια εξωφρενική χρέωση (25€, για προϊόν αξίας 3€), τι "παιγνίδι παίζεται"; Χρεώνουν οι μεταφορικές, άσχετα με την αρχική συμφωνία με τον πελάτη, που αποστέλλει το αντικείμενο;

----------


## navar

> . Εδώ, Κωνσταντίνε (*navar*), ανέφερες μια εξωφρενική χρέωση (25€, για προϊόν αξίας 3€), τι "παιγνίδι παίζεται"; Χρεώνουν οι μεταφορικές, άσχετα με την αρχική συμφωνία με τον πελάτη, που αποστέλλει το αντικείμενο;




όχι όχι , κάποιο μπέρδεμα έγινε , επιπλέον μεταφορικά δεν χρεώθηκα , απλά είπα πως το βρήκα σαν ευκαιρία να κράξω άγρια την γενική που χρεώνει απο σαλόνικα ως τρίκαλα 24-25€ δέμα , εν αντιθέση με δέματα που φτάνουν απο εξωτερικό με λίγα cents !

----------


## ptisi110

Και 'γω στις 17/12 έκανα την παραγγελία μέσω estore.ti για 2 κομμάτια και μου ήρθαν στις 7/01 χωρίς να χρειαστεί επικοινωνία με την TI. Η χρέωση στην κάρτα (Visa της Marfin) έγινε 3 μέρες πριν παραλάβω το πακέτο

----------


## dovegroup

Το πρόβλημα είναι στο data import οτι αφορά το Expiration Date στις κάρτες.
Οι Αμερικάνοι δηλώνουν ανάποδα χρόνο και ημερομηνία με αποτέλεσμα το σύστημα να τους ρίχνει "πόρτα".
Αν και δεν εχουν φιλοτιμηθεί να απαντήσουν ακόμη, φρόντισα και ενημέρωσα όλα τα αρμόδια τμήματα τους να βρούν μιά λύση έτσι ώστε να μην μας ταλαιπωρούν.

----------


## shoco

Ολοκληρώθηκε η πληρωμή.

----------


## dovegroup

Και σε εμένα αλλά διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις...
Ας περάσουν 3 εργάσιμες και βλέπουμε...

----------


## shoco

Η χρέωση στην κάρτα έγινε κανονικά.

----------


## kpap

Παρήγγειλα και γω 2 προχτές. Ακόμα γράφει "Status: Processing"

----------


## kpap

Σήμερα πήρα mail ότι τα έστειλαν. Αναμένομεν!

----------


## kpap

Και ναι, ήρθαν σήμερα! Μια βδομάδα ακριβώς.

----------


## kpap

πολύ χαμηλής κατανάλωσης όμως .. χε χε ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxGZIiyyxrM

----------


## electroman

Μου ήρθε και μένα το πακετάκι τελικά μετά απο αρκετό καιρό όμως. Πρέπει να πω ότι μετά με το ποστ που έκανα, του έστειλα ένα email αν και δεν πίστευα ότι θα ερχόταν καμία απάντηση μιας και σε τέτοιου μεγέθους εταιρίες συνήθως δεν δίνουν και πολύ σημασία σε "απλούς" πελάτες. Πόσο λάθος έκανα !!!! Αφού είχα στείλει το email μετά από πολύ λίγο με πήραν τηλέφωνο και η κοπελιά μου είπε 10 φορές συγνώμη και ότι θα αναλάμβανε η ίδια να πάρω το προϊόν. Ασχολήθηκε αρκετή ώρα μαζί μου και της εξήγησα τι έγινε. 

Λίγες μέρες μετά έλαβα το πακέτο. Ήταν 100% βοηθητικοί.

Όσους ενδιαφέρει, έχουν επίσης μια προσφορά τώρα που δίνουν ένα boosterpack για το launchpad μόνο $4.30. Η προσφορά είναι για λίγες μέρες μόνο

----------


## electroman

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, η TI αύριο θα ξεκινήσει ένα πολύ καλό ξεπούλημα. Βασικά θα έχουν διαφορετική προσφορά κάθε 2 βδομάδες. Και νομίζω είναι και δωρεάν παράδοση. Για αύριο θα δίνουν το Chronos για $20.

edit: Ξέχασα να συμπεριλάβω το site! (http://tideals.com/)

----------

